#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Übersetzung HWS >

## Klangstrahlerin

Hallo, 
ich habe heute meine Berichte vom Arzt angefordert da ich umziehen werde,  das MRT wurde Ende Juli gemacht, nun macht es mich doch stutzig weil die Ärztin immer meinte ich hab da nichts, wobei der Neurochriurge schon meinte ich hätte schon mal einen Steilnacken... 
Zum Bericht: 
1. Diskrete dorsomediane Diskusprotusion CW4-7. Kein Bandsheibenvorfall, keine anderweitige spinale Raumforderung. Norale Weite des zentralen Sipnalkanales und der Neuroforamina, physiologisches Signalverhalten des Myelon. 
2. Initiale Spondylose. Keine signifikaten degeneratien Umbauten. Keine Foramenstenosen.- Muskuläre Fehlhaltung, funktionelle blockierung.  
Kann mir das bitte jemand übersetzen das wäre super lieb, danke schön :s_thumbup:

----------


## Klangstrahlerin

Keiner ne Idee was das heißt?

----------


## Anjolie

1. Du hast leichte zum Rücken gehende Bandscheibenvorwölbungen im 4.-7. Halswirbel. Alles andere (Spinalkanal, Neuroforamina und Rückenmark sind normal) 
2. du hast eine beginnende verschleißbedingte Veränderung an den Wirbelkörpern. Du hast böockierte Wirbel (die mit Chirotherapie wieder in die Norm zu sein kriegen müssten) und dadurch bedingt eine muskuläre fehlhaltung. 
Im großen und Ganzen ist dein Befund in Ordnung, die Blockierung ist wie gesagt durch Chirotherapie gut behandelbar und die beiden anderen Dinge sind nicht beunruhigend.

----------


## Klangstrahlerin

Hmz ok danke für die Antwort ich mache mir nur echt Sorgen um mich, bin eh ne Großbaustelle, LWS Bandscheibenvorwölbungen dann noch irgendwas mit den Darm oder magen wegen B12... und ich habe eben abgesehen von den Beschwerden der LWS udn Beinen nun auch fasst jeden Tag nackenschmerzen und auch wieder das die Arme sich so komisch fremd anfühlen und und und.... deswegen .. und eine Spondylose ist nicht lustig hab ich mal gehört ich wollte einfach wissen ob deswegen die Arme wieder spinnen könnten... 
LG

----------


## Anjolie

Da deine Spondylose gerade am Anfang ist und es noch keine Umbauten gibt ist die Ursache der Arme (wenn überhaupt) am ehesten durch die blockierten Wirbel zu erklären. Bandscheiebnvorwölbungen sind grundsätzlich nix schlimmes, die hat jeder Mensch, die gehören zum normalen Alterungsprozess dazu. Jeder der sich in ein MRT just fr fun legen würde hätte einige Bandscheibenvorwölbungen. Solang es kein Vorfall ist, ist alles ok. Ich würde deinen Orthopäden nach manueller therapie oder Krankengymnastik fragen.

----------


## Klangstrahlerin

Hi,
danke mein Orthopäde meinte dass ich rehasport machen soll wegen LWS, naja ich hab mich ja im Oktober deswegn shon in die Klinik begeben und neurologische Tests gemacht, wegen MS, aber Lumbalpunktion und test und MRT alles ok gott sei dank, was ich aber komisch finde ist das meine Beine dumpf werden in der Badewanne, dass ich die Fußsohlen nicht mehr richtig merke und die Arme waren wieder besser aber nun ist es wieder da, links habe ich ein Karpaltunnelsynrom was auch im krankhaften bereich liegt aber rechts, eigentlich nur gelenkschmerzen, Borreliose test negativ, MS negativ, Rheuma test negativ, es ist nur echt wirklich nicht mehr lustig, ich kann noch net mehr mal Baden weil es echt schlimm wird, der orthopäde meinte das es bei der Wärme sich ausdehnt und deswegen dann den Nerv abdrückt, aber die arme ich versteh das alles net mehr echt  
LG

----------

